# Should MFC of arc4random ChaCha20 update have happened?



## tobiam (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi,

I hope this is the right forum for this question.

In April there was a commit replacing ARC4 with ChaCha20. The commit message states "MFC after: 2 months". That would have been in June. However to this day I don't see the changes, and I don't see newly created files, like in sys/crypto/chacha20 in the 11 stable branch.

Did something block this MFC from happening? Is there maybe a log that would say something about that? Do I misunderstand how MFCs happen?


----------



## chrcol (Sep 9, 2017)

there is a fair few things that should have been MFC'd but have not over the summer, I dont know why, but just adding that to this thread, this includes the fix for stackclash.


----------



## tobiam (Oct 29, 2017)

I contacted the author and at least for ChaCha20 it seems to be lack of time.


----------

